# Few new pics of the foster kids!



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Whew, all done bottle feeding and everyone is finally going potty on their own! They are loving their ground cornish hen and beef heart!!!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

LOVE IT! :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

They are some seriously cute pictures. I bet everyone in your household is fighting about who gets to hold them. Are all kittens that cute? 
Thanks for showing us....


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

I really want the little one with the face colors split in half. <3


----------

